# So what's 2009 hold for Monarch?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

We've had Nossy, the Ghost and the Moonsuit are hopefully coming soon and we're eagerly awaiting Gorgo and Sinbad but what about those other things that were rumoured to be coming out? Any new hints Monarch?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh dear, posted it in the wrong part. Please move it to the modelling forum mods!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

IIRC, the Ghost should be with us in the next month or so...can anybody confirm or refute this? Hopefully we'll be seeing the Fly this year alon g with Gorgo and Sinbad...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's the last I heard too...end of January for the Ghost.I haven't heard from Scott since Dec.5 and we discussed Glow Nosferatu...but I just sent him an email and asked if there was an established time frame for these New and exciting kits, I'll report back if he responds soon,(he might be on holidays):wave:
:hat:Mcdee:hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Quick reply from Scott at Monarch :thumbsup:...Might as well let him tell you the news!:

Hi Denis

Happy New Year to you too!

Certainly the Ghost is my top priority for 2009. I will make sure this is our first release of the year. Sinbad is in tooling, and the final approved pattern is fantastic. I am most proud of this kit. Gorgo looks to be awesome too. The moonsuit is a very expensive project. Far more costly than anything else at Monarch, so it is building its steam slowly. But like I said before, if I announce it, I will produce it. The fly is a top priority on my list and Jeff Y's too. 

There are other kits in development that have not been announced and will not be announced until test shots have been approved and production is pending. No more ghostly hassles. 

All is swell and the online store is humming. I hope that the customer service has been satisfactory. 

Thanks Denis

Scott

Well there it is...Looks like full steam ahead and 2009 is going to be another year of good times for the Styrene Monster and figure modeler:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the update. I was just about to e-mail Scott myself with the same questions. You saved me the hassle. I would still love an ETA on the ghost and the prospect of a glow Ghost, but I assume that is depending on the glow Nossy sales... so buy up everyone. I hope everyone has a happy new year.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Good news for the new year.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

karvin said:


> thanks for the update. I was just about to e-mail Scott myself with the same questions. You saved me the hassle. I would still love an ETA on the ghost and the prospect of a glow Ghost, but I assume that is depending on the glow Nossy sales... so buy up everyone. I hope everyone has a happy new year.


!00% correct karvin, Scott told me in an earlier email that a Glow Ghost was all dependant on the initial Ghost sales...and judging by the presale figures and requests for this kit a Glow version will be immanent:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

:woohoo:Yessssssss! Another GREAT year in the making!!!!!!

Wayne


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great news from Scott that! :woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got another Email from Scott and he said that Sinbad is coming along so well that it will probably be released at the same time as the Ghost...and although he didn't say exactly when, he did promise that it would be before Wonderfest:thumbsup:...BTW when is Wonderfest being held this year?
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

That would be in May 2009...see link

http://www.wonderfest.com/news.htm

MMM


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great news! Looking forward to getting them and finding out what the other unannounced kits will be.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

:woohoo:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi folks.

It's been a long time since I made really good use of my Clubhouse-hosted "Resin the Barbarian" blog, but I do like to revive it every now and then. Of late, it probably gets its best use when Scott McKillop of Monarch Models passes along some photos. I think this photo of the Sinbad pattern in progress is worth sharing:










Scott is particularly pleased with the way this kit is shaping up. *WANNA SEE MORE?*


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool pics, Todd...and great to hear from you!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting those test shot photos Todd, I for one really miss your Resin the Barbarian blog...and I'm certainly happy to see it resurrected every now and again :thumbsup: This kit Sinbad from Monarch looks like it's going to be an instant Classic !...Tell me what creature did that severed arm get lobbed off of...yeah the one with 4 digits? :freak: This is going to be one cool kit, the face reminds me a little of Earl Flynn...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Another bit of info from Scott Mckillop from Monarch Models: 

Hi Denis
Actually, what you are seeing is the pattern ready to go to tooling. The tooling will take about 4-6 weeks. But yes I am very very proud of this kit. I hope it fits in perfectly with the Aurora blood thirsty pirates.

The severed arm is strictly an invention from the imagination of Jeff Yagher & me. Public domain and all..... But who knows, maybe the arm will give rise to the rest of the creature as a companion piece if the demand is there.

Now just wait until you see the final Gorgo pattern!

Scott

More cool news from Scott, and I'm probably not the only one who can't wait to see Gorgo:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Interesting to see those photo's (looks great) and to hear what Scott says about the creature. What manner of fiend was that arm attached too? A Cyclops perhaps?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Interesting to see those photo's (looks great) and to hear what Scott says about the creature. What manner of fiend was that arm attached too? A Cyclops perhaps?



I'm not sure what type of creature would fit that arm but a Cyclops would be right up there with my guesses...Hey maybe we could talk Scott into a contest of sorts, you know fit the arm to a monster contest...winner gets Jeff Yagher to sculpt his creature in a companion kit that Monarch could produce have an interlocking base so the creature could be battling Sinbad...hey I've had worse ideas you know
Maybe I'll bounce this off Scott, see what he thinks???
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

holly cow! Boy I would say that is worth mentioning alright, Todd! Thanks for sharing. This is one of Monarch's kits that I am excited about. I love those blistery arms.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I'm not sure what type of creature would fit that arm but a Cyclops would be right up there with my guesses...Hey maybe we could talk Scott into a contest of sorts, you know fit the arm to a monster contest...winner gets Jeff Yager to sculpt his creature in a companion kit that Monarch could produce have an interlocking base so the creature could be battling Sinbad...hey I've had worse ideas you know
> Maybe I'll bounce this off Scott, see what he thinks???
> Mcdee




Could be a good idea! Remember that Monarch painting with the Cyclops? I'd like to see a very Harryhausenesque Cyclops complete with horn and club. I wonder if that arm is a bit small for a Cyclops though considering they were supposed to be a race of giants?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I bounced it off Scott at Monarch and he didn't say no...he didn't say yes...he said..
.' You can never tell what is brewing at the Mad Labs of Monarch....'...so Who knows? Maybe if more of us ask or at least show interest in this idea to him, he might just consider the notion...I think it would be cool if such a contest were held...Imagine, an idea of yours, sculpted by Jeff Yagher and turned into a styrene model kit...to do battle with Sinbad! What's not to like:thumbsup:
What do you guys think? ( and no... I haven't been drinking......yet)
Mcdee


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Is this one coming out soon?

http://www.cornerstoneras.com/img/monsieurleroc/itm_ml_inybintm_hi.jpg


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I wonder if that arm is a bit small for a Cyclops though considering they were supposed to be a race of giants?


It is hard to tell with nothing to show it's scale to it. I think the Harry Hausane Sinbad looked 10'-12' tall in the movie if I recall.

Lynn


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

The sinbad cyclops was more like 20 to 25 feet tall!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The patterns look great! This kit's gonna be something special....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dino Lynn Bob said:


> It is hard to tell with nothing to show it's scale to it. I think the Harry Hausane Sinbad looked 10'-12' tall in the movie if I recall.
> 
> Lynn


Check out Monster Model review #49...it's all about Monarch and at 1:16 there is an excellent shot of this creatures arm on the base at Sinbads' feet... 



Also you get to meet Scott and Gary! and see what Monarch is up to...
Mcdee
Special Thanks to Rob Mattison & MONSTER MODEL REVIEW


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Is this one coming out soon?
> 
> http://www.cornerstoneras.com/img/monsieurleroc/itm_ml_inybintm_hi.jpg


Yes according to Scott Mckillop, Sinbad,"Before Wonderfest"...and that's in May...He figures it will be released at the same time as the Ghost of Castle Mare...:thumbsup:
...and as far as the Moonsuit goes..."Certainly the Ghost is my top priority for 2009. I will make sure this is our first release of the year. Sinbad is in tooling, and the final approved pattern is fantastic. I am most proud of this kit. Gorgo looks to be awesome too. The moonsuit is a very expensive project. Far more costly than anything else at Monarch, so it is building its steam slowly. But like I said before, if I announce it, I will produce it. The fly is a top priority on my list and Jeff Y's too."
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dino Lynn Bob said:


> It is hard to tell with nothing to show it's scale to it. I think the Harry Hausane Sinbad looked 10'-12' tall in the movie if I recall.
> 
> Lynn



As Gillman says it appears when you look at photo's like this one

http://imgs.sfgate.com/c/pictures/2008/02/27/dd_cyclops.jpg

that about 20 - 25 feet would be about correct. I think the Cyclops is one of Harryhausens most original and best creations. And I love the giants from Jack the Giant Killer by Jim Danforth.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Check out Monster Model review #49...it's all about Monarch and at 1:16 there is an excellent shot of this creatures arm on the base at Sinbads' feet... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK5ps77MZrM
> Also you get to meet Scott and Gary! and see what Monarch is up to...
> Mcdee
> Special Thanks to Rob Mattison & MONSTER MODEL REVIEW




Great to see them all! I'd really like to see Monarch do a Cyclops like the one in their advertisment and there's no doubt it fits in perfectly with Sinbad but the arm doesn't look a lot bigger than a normal humans. There again if the Cyclops is about 12 feet tall in relation to Sinbad it could still be cool.


----------



## Swamp Skunk (Jul 15, 2000)

*Great kit news Monarch ....*

Gonna be a good year for monsters .... Yes sir ree .... A good year for monsters .... Yes sir ree .... And now to the drive-thru I go.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Maybe Monarch could do a few mythical creatures to go with Sinbad? Imagine something like the prehistoric scenes. Sinbad Scenes!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Harry Hausane!?!?" :freak:

Wasn't he a stage magician in the 30s?


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I'm waiting for a styrene Rhedosaurus.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> "Harry Hausane!?!?" :freak:
> 
> Wasn't he a stage magician in the 30s?


NO,no,no... you're thinking of his brother Saddam worked in Carnivals for Barnem and Bailey's Irish Cream,hey... wait a minute ,he only had one eye...making him a cyclops...now that would be a good kit ! :freak:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Jodet said:


> I'm waiting for a styrene Rhedosaurus.




I'm waiting (and I'm sure there's many other people waiting too) for a decent line of Harryhausen figures in styrene. Don't know if we'll ever see them though.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah a line of those in Styrene would be great...who owns the rights to these old movies/merchandise? Mind you a Cyclops or a Medusa would pretty much fall under public domain as Sinbad is...Hmmm maybe Monarch has a plan...
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah a line of those in Styrene would be great...who owns the rights to these old movies/merchandise? Mind you a Cyclops or a Medusa would pretty much fall under public domain as Sinbad is...Hmmm maybe Monarch has a plan...
> Mcdee




I haven't got a clue who owns the rights unless it's the actual film companies? I suppose a Cyclops and Medusa would fall under publc domain only if they weren't exactly like Harryhausens and I don't think that would be hard to do. The Cyclops on Monarchs advert resembles Harryhausens but it's still different and Monarch could even do some skeletons that could be posable.


I wonder too who owns the rights to a film like Jack the Giant Killer and whether the rights to that would be cheap? It wasn't as well known as the 7th Voyage of Sinbad but it was still very well known and came out around the same time and featured I think some of the same actors.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> I haven't got a clue who owns the rights unless it's the actual film companies? I suppose a Cyclops and Medusa would fall under publc domain only if they weren't exactly like Harryhausens and I don't think that would be hard to do. The Cyclops on Monarchs advert resembles Harryhausens but it's still different and Monarch could even do some skeletons that could be posable.


yes, but would look-alikes sell? often, that word "official" on the box is worth as much as the character itself.
as to the rights, im pretty sure thats sony/columbia for sinbad and mgm for clash. (that brings up another problem... with the remake of clash planned, the studio might be hesitant to license anything from the original.)




SUNGOD said:


> I wonder too who owns the rights to a film like Jack the Giant Killer and whether the rights to that would be cheap? It wasn't as well known as the 7th Voyage of Sinbad but it was still very well known and came out around the same time and featured I think some of the same actors.


the harryhausen titles are obscure enough (to the general public) to make styrene versions a tough sell, but jack the giant killer is way off the radar.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> yes, but would look-alikes sell? often, that word "official" on the box is worth as much as the character itself.
> as to the rights, im pretty sure thats sony/columbia for sinbad and mgm for clash. (that brings up another problem... with the remake of clash planned, the studio might be hesitant to license anything from the original.)
> 
> 
> ...



Well I doubt it would be the general public who will buy styrene kits like these. It's us older fans who would buy them like with Nosferatu and the Moebius kits etc so if Moebius can sell the Universal monster updates I reckon there's a market for Harryhausen and even Jack with the people who grew up on these films. As for lookalikes well I think there could be a market for them when you consider how well known these mythical creatures are.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Well I doubt it would be the general public who will buy styrene kits like these. It's us older fans who would buy them like with Nosferatu and the Moebius kits etc so if Moebius can sell the Universal monster updates I reckon there's a market for Harryhausen and even Jack with the people who grew up on these films. As for lookalikes well I think there could be a market for them when you consider how well known these mythical creatures are.


I agree that there might be a market for generic figure kits. Look how eagerly we are all awaiting the generic Ghost and Sinbad! These figures aren't based on any film. 
But Harryhausen kits would definitely be cool!

I guess I'm not picky / discriminating. I want whatever Monarch, Moebius, Polar Lights, Lost Aurora (urk!) puts out. In multiples!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> I agree that there might be a market for generic figure kits. Look how eagerly we are all awaiting the generic Ghost and Sinbad! These figures aren't based on any film.
> But Harryhausen kits would definitely be cool!
> 
> I guess I'm not picky / discriminating. I want whatever Monarch, Moebius, Polar Lights, Lost Aurora (urk!) puts out. In multiples!



Exactly! I was never a huge fan of Nosferatu but as soon as I saw that it was a plastic kit that Monarch were producing, I had to have one (nearly finished it) and the same with the Ghost and Sinbad. They're just very desirable cool kits and sell themselves. If Monarch can lure in people like me who never really used to build many figure kits then I bet there's many other people they can attract, and I can't see kits of certain mythological creatures not selling if they're well sculpted and desirable. And knowing Monarch they would be.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't argue with you there Sungod...The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel Mare came out of thin air...based on nothing...(the Creepy magazine story was written based on the model) and was an all time hit...still sells today...when you can find one. I know I'd buy a Medusa, Cyclops, Fighting Skeletons, hell any mythological monster that was a good sculpt. I bought the Blood Thirsty Pirates back in the 60's and they weren't base on any particular Movie or Actor, but on the literature. I always hoped for a model of Scrooge on his knees in front of his own tombstone over shadowed by the Grim Reaper...So I believe these kits have a shot at Greatness :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now there's a kit just waiting to be produced Denis- a GRIM REAPER!!!! A really cool skeletal one!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You mean this Guy...


Only with Bones:thumbsup:
....Yeah a Grim Reaper in a Graveyard or riding a Skeletal Horse...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

YES MATE!! That'd make for a stunning styrene kit!! We need styrene zombies too....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Absolutely! And styrene henchmen! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Can't argue with you there Sungod...The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel Mare came out of thin air...based on nothing...(the Creepy magazine story was written based on the model) and was an all time hit...still sells today...when you can find one. I know I'd buy a Medusa, Cyclops, Fighting Skeletons, hell any mythological monster that was a good sculpt. I bought the Blood Thirsty Pirates back in the 60's and they weren't base on any particular Movie or Actor, but on the literature. I always hoped for a model of Scrooge on his knees in front of his own tombstone over shadowed by the Grim Reaper...So I believe these kits have a shot at Greatness :thumbsup:
> Mcdee




Interesting idea! The choice of subjects for these kits must be endless. Whether they'd all sell though that's a different matter. I'm sure many would though.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

First things first - I'm checking Mega-hobby daily for pre-orders of the Monarch Ghost. When they start taking P/o's you know its close.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> You mean this Guy...
> 
> 
> Only with Bones:thumbsup:
> ...


oh man that would be a great kit, with a HUGE crossover market!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah razorwyre1, This is the kind of kit that always hypnotised me and the old 'must buy' urge was to great for me to even consider letting slip by...

The Reaper is standing on a base made by Monsters on the Shelf called the Mausoleum and stands about 17" high very cool teamed up together :thumbsup:
I've always loved Ghosts and Skeletons... and not enough kits of these have ever been made as far as I'm concerned, the creepier the better
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

this is also an original design that absolutely proves the garage kit market could survive without bootlegging ... oops um er... "tributes to" movie characters.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> this is also an original design that absolutely proves the garage kit market could survive without bootlegging ... oops um er... "tributes to" movie characters.


 Too right!! There's so much potential out there if you look beyond the licensed stuff!!
There are famous explorers, scientists, soldiers (a dynamically posed Union/Confederate soldier set with Aurora style bases-sold seperately- would be fantastic IMHO) animals, etc, ad infinitum....
Does any of that make sense?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Absolutely!...Perfect sense... Resin Garage kits filled the void of not having Styrene kits (for me), and man I've built the Aurora Frankenstein, Dracula,Mummy and Wolfman kits so many times over the past 40 years...from the Originals to the Iluminators , that I could build and paint them blindfolded ...So yeah bring on some New stuff, Now don't get me wrong here, I will be buying Moebius' new release of Frankenstein,Mummy and (If the rumour mill is correct) the Creature from the Black Lagoon, because these babies look awesome, new sculpts, new poses! New, new, new... but I look at Monarch as the Garage Kit company to Styrene and put out kits that will sell because of their general audience appeal and still catch the eye of the collector...ie the Ghost...Sinbad...the Moon Suit...Gorgo...etc
And in all fairness Moebius' Invisible Man (one of the BEST kits I've ever assembeled) is pure Public Domain and universally recognizable :thumbsup:
With Scott and Frank (Monarch+Moebius) at the helm...I believe we've 'got it made'......
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and at this point I realize I've had the Ghost ordered and prepaid for for a YEAR...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's always hard to say which kits will be good sellers.Some might argue that both The Ghost of Castle Mare and the Grim Reaper above are figures that have not been presented in a movie or in any well known publication.Therefore,the Reaper above might score minimal points with us regular Hobby Talk members,but could score big time with another group that is very fond of fantasy characters,so to speak.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

There's a few big Harryhausen type blockbusters supposedly in the works. They're supposed to be remaking Clash of the Titans, Jason and the Argonauts and possibly Jack the Giant Killer (though these 2 might be based more on the actual myths and fairy tales) so maybe a few mythological creatures would be a good idea for Monarch. I think the biggest market for companies like Monarch will mainly be us older folk but things like this could bring in younger modellers perhaps.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> There's a few big Harryhausen type blockbusters supposedly in the works. They're supposed to be remaking Clash of the Titans, Jason and the Argonauts and possibly Jack the Giant Killer (though these 2 might be based more on the actual myths and fairy tales) so maybe a few mythological creatures would be a good idea for Monarch. I think the biggest market for companies like Monarch will mainly be us older folk but things like this could bring in younger modellers perhaps.


the thing is that if there is a well known hollywood version of a particular character out there, people will perceive an original interpretation of the character as a cheap rip off of the movie version and disregard it. (some characters are so generic... vampires, werewolves, etc... that they transcend this, but the public will perceive EVERY gill-man as a knock off of the creature. ive spent the past 25 years creating both licensed and unlicensed halloween products, as well as retailing them in both web and brick'n'mortar settings, so i know from whence i speak on this one.)


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> the thing is that if there is a well known hollywood version of a particular character out there, people will perceive an original interpretation of the character as a cheap rip off of the movie version and disregard it. (some characters are so generic... vampires, werewolves, etc... that they transcend this, but the public will perceive EVERY gill-man as a knock off of the creature. ive spent the past 25 years creating both licensed and unlicensed halloween products, as well as retailing them in both web and brick'n'mortar settings, so i know from whence i speak on this one.)




I'm not for one minute saying you're wrong razorwyre as I'm not making and selling models but are you sure you don't have some vested interests going on there....i.e. you'd like to produce some of these things in resin and sell them yourself? 

It seems nearly every time I suggest something you say it won't sell. Again, you might well be correct and I'm far from an expert on what will or won't sell but I think some of these things like a Harryhausen Cyclops lookalike might sell. As for the Halloween stuff you sell, well if you're doing stuff based on the Halloween films then yes I should imagine people would want stuff based on those films and not generic Halloween stuff. I also think a gill man that isn't a copy of the Creature (but someting original) could sell if it was a cool sculpt. And don't forget.....who's most probably buying kits like Nosferatu? I might be wrong but I would think it would be us older folk who grew up on Aurora kits etc and not the mass market public and kids etc. I was suggesting these new films not because I think they'd be a big money spinner for companies like Monarch but they just might help generate some extra sales. Monarch are doing Sinbad and there's also supposed to be a Sinbad film in the works. I know some people won't buy lookalikes etc but some people will and there's some toy manufacturers who make a living out of selling lookalikes.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess that if figures of Roman Gladiators or of the Three Musketeers were issued,then more generic figures of these caracters would be as well accepted as movie actors interpreting these same subjects.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok, I read today in the UK magazine Collectors Gazette an article (I think it was about a Chicago show) where various manufacturers were showing off their new stuff for 2009. There was a bit about Pegasus, Moebius and Monarch and it said that a GORGON will be issued by Monarch. Obviously I don't know how accurate that article is but I'd be surprised if the writers conjoured that up out of thin air.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

You're referring to iHobby Expo (http://www.ihobbyexpo.com) that's held in Chicago in October. It's the biggest hobby convention in the US and all the vendors are there. I've gone the past 2 years and yes, Monarch, Meobius, Pegasus, Round 2, Revell, etc were there. Monarch displayed their Sinbad and Gorgon test shots. Do a search on this site for iHobby threads if you want to see all the stuff being released.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

We just have to wait now.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

veedubb67 said:


> You're referring to iHobby Expo (http://www.ihobbyexpo.com) that's held in Chicago in October. It's the biggest hobby convention in the US and all the vendors are there. I've gone the past 2 years and yes, Monarch, Meobius, Pegasus, Round 2, Revell, etc were there. Monarch displayed their Sinbad and Gorgon test shots. Do a search on this site for iHobby threads if you want to see all the stuff being released.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan






I remember the iHobby Expo being mentioned on here now and...............just had a thought..............maybe the Collectors Gazette's got things wrong and has written GORGON instead of GORGO! 

Silly me for not thinking of that before!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

GORGON: Gorgo's older 1/2 brother. He's red.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

ShadOAB said:


> GORGON: Gorgo's older 1/2 brother. He's red.




Maybe that's who he is! I can't believe I didn't think of Gorgo as I was reading that in the shop and come to think of it......Medusa wouldn't fit in with that Sinbad mini diorama anyway because he'd turn to stone if he looked at her.


----------

